# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ομαδικές αγορές προιόντων >  [Group Buy] Manitoba Carduelidi

## Titribit

Ανοιγω το παρον θεμα προς διερευνηση ενδιαφεροντος για το μειγμα της Manitoba Carduelidi για ιθαγενη.

Η καλυτερη τιμη αυτη την στιγμη στην αγορα ειναι στα 79.80e με την αμεσως καλυτερη στα 83e και αφορα την συσκευασια των 15κιλων (σε περιπτωση μεγαλου ενδιαφεροντος μπορουμε να παμε σε 2 συσκευασιες)

Η τιμη κιλου που προκυπτει ειναι 5.32e οταν η συσκευασια των 800γρ κοστιζει 7e



Με συσταση:Λευκή Περίλλα, Δακτύλις, Μαρουλόσπορος λευκός, Ραδικόσπορος, Νίζερ Ινδίας, Κεχρί-Καναδά, Χρυσός-Λιναρόσπορος,Σισαμόσπορος, Μαρουλόσπορος μαύρος, Γαϊδουράγκαθο-(mariano), Κία,
Καμελίνα-Σατίβα, Υβρίδιο-μαύρου-ηλιόσπορου, Γρασίδι-ψιλό, Παπαρουνόσπορος, bella-di-notte , Γαϊδουράγκαθο-(selvatico),
Καναβούρι, Σπόρος-βασιλικού, Σπόρος Ελάτου, Υβρίδιο Σπόρου Πεύκου.

----------


## kostas salonika

Στην Θεσσαλονίκη μεχρει και το τελευταίο τσουβάλι που έχω πάρει δηλαδή μεχρει πριν 3ης μήνες και έχω πάρει και αλλά τσουβάλια τα παίρνω 65€..

Αλλά άκουσα ότι δεν θα ξανά φέρει την Manitoba καθαρά θα φέρνει από εδώ και πέρα την θυγατρική της που λέγετε King..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

> Στην Θεσσαλονίκη μεχρει και το τελευταίο τσουβάλι που έχω πάρει δηλαδή μεχρει πριν 3ης μήνες και έχω πάρει και αλλά τσουβάλια τα παίρνω 65€..
> 
> Αλλά άκουσα ότι δεν θα ξανά φέρει την Manitoba καθαρά θα φέρνει από εδώ και πέρα την θυγατρική της που λέγετε King..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Το Carduelidi σε αυτη την τιμη δεν το εχω δει ποτε,παντως εδω στην Αθηνα υπαρχει και θα υπαρχει κανονικα το συγκεκριμενο μειγμα.

----------


## kostas salonika

Στο Internet δεν θα το βρεις..
Εγώ όταν είχα ρωτήσει και μου είπε 65€ είχα μείνει και του λέω μήπως κανείς λάθος..

Είχα κράτηση 3 τσουβαλια και τα έπεσαν σταδιακά..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Δεν ξερω αν εκανε δικη του εισαγωγη μεμονωμένη και γι αυτο δεν ξαναφέρνει.

Πάντως εδώ μιλάμε για την επίσημη εισαγωγή και η συσκευασία να γράφει και ελληνικά πανω

----------


## amastro

Παρών σε μια αγορά. Ένα 5κιλο θα με ενδιέφερε σίγουρα.

----------


## IscarioTis

και ειμαι μεσα παιδες 2 κιλα για αρχη στανταρ

----------


## Titribit

έκλεισε η συγκεκριμένη ομαδική αγορά γιατί συμπληρώθηκαν τα άτομα

ευχαριστώ!

----------

